# most inspirational photographer



## ByronKirk (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys, Im doing a survey for UNI and was wandering who you thought the most inspirational photographer was 
Thanks
allso check out my site
www.byronkirk.com
cya later aligators


----------



## AUG19 (May 3, 2011)

Louis-Jacques-Mandé Daguerre.


----------



## gsgary (May 3, 2011)

Most of the Magnum photographers


----------



## Markus234 (May 5, 2011)

Phillipe Halsman


----------



## manaheim (May 5, 2011)

mishelle, tuna and invisible


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 5, 2011)

My father Ted Grant.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 5, 2011)

Walker Evans
Imogen Cunningham
Ansel Adams
Edward Weston
Dorothea Lange
Henry Cartier-Bresson
Lewis Hine


----------



## reedshots (May 5, 2011)

Ansel Adams hands down.  love B&W


----------



## kundalini (May 5, 2011)

Every new issue of Rangefinder has new an inspiring photogs that you've likely never heard of.

Other than that, here on TPF......... Chiller is the best.  You newbies have no idea.  Check out the old threads in The Dark Side.  I hope the images are still available.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2011)

MattxMosh...is to roadkill what Ansel is to landscapes. Legendary.


----------



## Terry Leach (May 22, 2011)

Oh wow, this list could most definately go on and on right? But for me, two that immediately come to mind are but of course, Ansel Adams and Dorothea Lange. Often times when I starting getting discouraged or just need a little uplifting will pull up some of their work. Works every time. Truely amazing.


----------



## Farmer_Jon (May 24, 2011)

Joshua John West
Ansel Adams
Alex Stoddard

those would be my top inspirations


----------



## Snakeguy101 (May 25, 2011)

Bruce Mozert


----------



## Rugotska (May 26, 2011)

It's hard to pick just one, but I have  few to add as well.

Diane Arbus
Dorothea Lange
Robert Capa


----------



## Joshonator (May 29, 2011)

I can't think of any single photographer that has really inspired me. I think if I had to choose most inspirational artists I would choose the group of 7.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 29, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> MattxMosh...is to roadkill what Ansel is to landscapes. Legendary.


 
He also doubles as the most prolific knob jockey.


----------



## manaheim (May 29, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Every new issue of Rangefinder has new an inspiring photogs that you've likely never heard of.
> 
> Other than that, here on TPF......... Chiller is the best. You newbies have no idea. Check out the old threads in The Dark Side. I hope the images are still available.


 
Oh yes, I forgot to put Chiller in my list.


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2011)

Oma Brown DePue Shannon.


----------



## Elias (May 30, 2011)

James Nachtwey, The Bang Bang Club and most Magnum Photographers.

Everyone involved with the Lightstalker community.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 10, 2011)

reedshots said:


> Ansel Adams hands down.  love B&W



Same here.  LOVE his work.


----------



## skywalker (Jun 16, 2011)

the beautify of great nature!


----------



## bacri (Jun 21, 2011)

Hans Silvester for anybody who like cat


----------



## bluebendphoto (Jun 24, 2011)

since everyone is naming the classics I thought I might give you a couple of active photographers
Dave Hill
Jill Greenberg
Joey Lawrence


----------



## Buckster (Jun 25, 2011)

A couple I didn't see noted here yet that are also on my list...

Dean Collins and Joe McNally.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2011)

O. Winston Link


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 26, 2011)

I would have to go with Rembrandt...Photographers are still trying to replicate his lighting and technique.


----------



## mswiech (Jul 18, 2011)

*Leni Riefenstahl*


----------



## pkurk (Jul 25, 2011)

ansel adams by far.


----------



## nickzou (Jul 29, 2011)

Probably not a popular opinion but the reason I became interested in photography was because I caught American Masters Annie Leibovitz: Life through a Lens. It was the first time I truly understood tat photography was more than just capturing an image.


----------

